# What's shake(n)



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

If there's an easier way to do this, let me know. Just finished gluing 40 corner shakes on my Rider's Crossing store roof. I cut up strips of the Precision Plastic sheet--because it looks like shake--cut out each piece, then MEK-ed it in place amid some colorful language. It doesn't lok like the work of a master modeler, but then I can show you a house in my town that looks like it was roofed by a blind ape! So glad not to be working in a smaller scale, as 1:22 is tiny enough.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

How about the real thing! 










-Brian


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, 
That is one beautiful job you have done. However, as long as you are using styrene, why not take advantage of similar materials? 
I use to do H.O. and my shake roofs were poured from a mold I bought at the local hobby store. Eventually when I got into O scale, I used that concept to make brick walls. First I made a brick wall out of plaster, then a mold from that wall and poured resin duplicates and cut out the dups with openings and lengths that I needed. This would probably work on roofs too. You can make a square plaster blank about 3/4 inch thick. Use a chisel and wire brush you can carve the negative. Then pour your mold and cast resin roof sections.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

It strikes me that most shake roofs look a bit irregular, Joe.  I think you've done a fine piece of modeling.  Yes, I understand that it can be tedious; but, it's well worth the effort.


Llyn


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Robert, the mold idea has merit, although some of us don't have the carving skills of a _kanaka makua._


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that you have one, make a mold of it and cast the rest.


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 
My biggest problem is keeping wood shakes glued. What kind of glue do you use for the job? I've tried Elmer's, silicon, goo, and haven't had much luck. Has anyone tired the gorilla stuff or had better luck with something else?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, 
Tom's suggestion is good, as long as you have one cast and make the rest. Sculpting in styrene is just as good as plaster


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Rich,


I used a product call Plumbers Goop on my station.  It has held up well in sun and rain for two years.  There is no sign of the shakes coming loose.  I used cedar shakes on PVC sheet.


Kevin


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado Structures has separate roof/wall pieces you can buy that are cast plastic. Pretty reasonable price I thought. Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you have done an excellent job. I do use the Precision Products sheets to pour concrete. I have mitered corners and cast a six sided roof for a light house; however I would be tricky to do the hip shingles. I am not sure how it would work it you cut a vertical strip out of the sheet and folded it in the center. On some of the patterns, I did have to trim some out to get the sheet to fold. This was particularly true when I made brick return around the corner into a window opening. Good Luck! You are going a great job with a worthwhile building. This may be the very reason I avoid hip roofs. In the real world a hip roof is not easy to ventilate.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rich Niemeyer on 01/06/2008 3:18 PM
Brian, 
My biggest problem is keeping wood shakes glued. What kind of glue do you use for the job? I've tried Elmer's, silicon, goo, and haven't had much luck. Has anyone tired the gorilla stuff or had better luck with something else?


 


Rich,


I used Phenoseal Vinyl Adhesive Caulk,  the Translucent type. It also comes in white. Great stuff and cleans up with water. It comes in a squeeze tube. You'll find it with the caulks and silicones. That little cabin has been outside for two years now and still looks great.. I did give it a couple of coats of Olympic waterproofing sealant before setting out.


-Brian


----------



## sftalc (Jan 7, 2008)

I've used the shakes from Garden Texture. I was wondering if anybody make shakes that are tapered so they will lie flat on the roof when installed?


----------

